# [JNI][C]List durchlaufen



## Rimrul (3. Sep 2012)

Ich versuche eine JNI-Funktion zu schreiben, der ich als Parameter eine List<String> (java.util.List) übergebe. Den Javateil kriege ich hin. Auch das allgemeine Schreiben einer DLL in C ist kein Problem. Leider weis ich nicht wie ich in C die Liste durchlaufe. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit?

Als IDE verwende ich eclipse indigo, jdk Version ist 7.


----------



## Marco13 (3. Sep 2012)

Die Class- und Method-IDs für "List" und "List#get(int)" holen und mühsam aufrufen - sofern die Option, das ganze in einen Object[] Array zu packen oder auf Java-Seite zu durchlaufen wirklich nicht in Frage kommt...


----------



## Rimrul (3. Sep 2012)

Hmm, theoretisch käme ein Array von Strings auf Javaseite in Frage.


----------

